# My First Time



## Curious By Nature (Dec 1, 2010)

These are the results of my first attempt at macro (and my first post...).  
Give it to me straight 

#1






#2





#3





#4


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 1, 2010)

You are out of focus....


----------



## Curious By Nature (Dec 2, 2010)

I was having a hard time focusing, and these were as good as it got.  Would lighting be the issue, or camera/lenses, or even my own skill?


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 2, 2010)

I have been practicing my macro as well and well since I hardly ever manual focus its a huge learning curve for me. How do you focus. Are you trying to auto focus or manual. The camera lens could be not sure what your gear is. Did you sharpen them in post at all? Could be different variables.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 2, 2010)

Please excuse me for doing a bit PP on one of your image

I just pulled down the curve in photoshop and smart sharpened

Much improvements can still be done

Regards


----------



## Curious By Nature (Dec 2, 2010)

I am using manual focus.  The lense is AN AF micro Nikkor 60 mm 1:2.8D, on a Fuji finepix S2pro camera.  It has the option for auto focus, but I had even less luck with that.  It is likely as old as the hills, but a family member heard I was interested and has been letting me try out equipment he doesn't use anymore.
I didn't do any adjusting of the photos myself, as I have even less knowledge of Photoshop/editing.

Frequency, the really does bring out the detail doesn't it.  I think I may need to learn some stuff...


----------



## Curious By Nature (Dec 2, 2010)

I tried again tonight, this time with a desk lamp for extra lighting (I really feel like I am using dinosaur equipment...), and I feel I got better focus.

1





2





3





4


----------



## Amocholes (Dec 3, 2010)

The focus is much better on the 2nd set.However, the desk light has thrown the white balance off.


----------



## Pyrofol (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry on flaming on my first post, but the title seems like you are writting on a sex forum

Anyway. Good ones for your first time trying it.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 3, 2010)

More sharp; please try some brightening 

Regards


----------



## Curious By Nature (Dec 3, 2010)

Should I be using an editing program to brighten?  My cameras flash does not work, maybe I should invest in one..  Any recommendations?


----------



## Frequency (Dec 3, 2010)

Again i smart sharpened, adjusted curve, brightness and contrast in photoshop. I am not an expert in photoshop; but the thing is that you must experiment with different attempts; then you will start enjoying PP as much as you love photography. Most -if not all- stunning images are post processed image-that is not to look down on PP.







Regards.


----------

